# Adidas snowboarding



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

What's the consensus here on Adidas, especially their boots? Anyone have any personal experience? Also, you guys think they'll stick around or eventually bail like Nike?


----------



## Extazy (Feb 27, 2014)

I seems to me people here dont like big brands that decided to get involved in this industry only to make money.

Nike for example. Yes they did a douchy move by stopping making boots after 5 years of shitty sales, but many people liked their boots. Still even more people hated on them since they are here only to make money.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Their boots need help. 

As for the brand in snowboarding, I'm for big brands. The more money the better. But the brands need to commit longterm and commit to QUALITY product. Adidas is still new. They haven't started of very strong, but there is time to turn things around. At this point instead of blind hate, I'd rather see constructive support. Be for it, but let them know what you'd like to see them change or what makes their stuff less competitive compared to established brands.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm also for big companies getting into snowboarding. Not that I want more people on the mountain but I just want less skiers. I'm working on two skiers in Steamboat to come to the dark side. 

I also enjoyed Nike. They had super comfy boots but didn't focus on the longevity of the boot's performance. I have a Nike jacket and pants and they made those things absolutely awesome with all kinds of tech and super durable. I'm not sure how I feel about their goggles yet. I also enjoyed there snowboard video. 

As for addidas. I would rather have Vans. I've never cared for addidas shoes or clothes. Thats just a personal thing though, not a testament to there quiality as I dont' know.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nivek said:


> Their boots need help.


Care to share your thoughts and experience?


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

I really, really wanted to like the Superstar boots that came out this season. I love my Adidas shoes, and have several pairs of Shell-toes.

But when i tried them on all i had was disappointment. My $50 sneakers have more padding than these $400 boots. Maybe it works if your foot is the EXACT shape that they modeled that boot on, but for me it was all hard bits jarring into my foot, ankle etc. Even the top of the boots felt like they would hurt my shins after a day out. Not only that but there is no rubber protection running up the back of the boots, so my Burton bindings would most likely chew the crap out of them within a few days.

I tried 3 different adidas boots that day, and they all had the same zero-padding approach, and for some reason they all felt stiff as hell. Vans felt MUCH better, DC did too, and Burton, in fact every other boot i tried felt like heaven after the Adidas offerings.

Maybe they soften up after a few runs, maybe there is a reason for the stiffness, but man that was a disappointing day for me.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

OU812 said:


> Care to share your thoughts and experience?


Their profiles are enormous. An 8.5 Samba as the same footprint as a 9 Malamute. And the Malamute isn't exatly known for being low profile. Their liners are too thin. The fits are very inconsistent. The Samba fits fairly will, the heel locks on the Blauvelt are honestly too low. The lowest out there is Salomon which does fit quite a lot of people well but is really as low as you should put them. As low as Salomon is with footbeds in, is as low as the Blauvelt is without the footbed. Then the Boost is somewhere between the Samba and Blauvelt in that sense. Both the Boost and Blauvelt have extremely low volume top to bottom fits in the toe, the Samba averagely low. The liner lacing is pretty terrible too. It doesn't move through the eyelets smooth enough and you get gnarly pinching at the first cross before you can get the lower section at all tightened down. The Boost on our wall is starting to get lace creases, by just sitting on the wall. I expect maybe just a little more durability out of a $500 boot. The tongue on the Boost doesn't flex right and drives all of the pressure on top of your foot. The Blauvelt had one strange pressure point towards the toes on my instep, but was otherwise actually a pretty well don't flex. The only issue with it is that the tongue really seems like it's going to crease at the lowest of the top laces and highest of the lowers. It kinks there as you flex it.

That's a paragraph for sure, but it's actually a pretty small list and if they listen they have some hope. They already stepped off on the wrong foot with their offerings so far, and another bad step hiring the Nike designers who apparently saw fit to resell the Force1's as the Capshell or whatever it is, but they are better than as Nike started. I'm hoping that I can get a voice in to someone who can voice to the right people, but we'll see. 

I'm being an optimist on this one, for sure.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm not afraid to admit that I can clearly remember the first year both Vans and 32 entered the market. Each had their issues with fit/quality overall development. Now, these are two of the standards by which others are measured. 

With their vast R&D resources, top level pro-team giving feedback and suggestions - I'm fairly confident Adidas will come through with a quality product sooner rather than later. 

I tried on the Samba and the Blauvelt at the shop a while back just out of curiosity. They felt different but then again, I've been in 32's for almost 10 years now so. 

As far as being in the game for the long-haul, no one can know for sure. People thought Nike was in it long-term but then corpo there changed direction rather suddenly.


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

They might have a great boot I dunno, but after what Nike did there's gonna be a lot of folk that just won't take the time!!!!! 

That's gonna make it very hard for them to survive!!!!!


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I found them to be awful. 

I bought some energy boosts this season on a friends recommendation. Not only were they very uncomfortable in comparison to the burton ions and nike lunardendors that I had the previous two season. 

But the speed laces would stay done up. I took them back to the store and tried another pair. Same thing. Tried the Blauvelt's. same thing. 


As Nivek said.... They need some work.


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys, looks like a lot of work to be done by Adidas.

Nivek, comparing the profile to Deeluxe boots would you say they are about the same?


----------



## ixl (Jan 21, 2015)

I tried 3-4 pais of their boots and it was sad, totally cheap feeling.

To me, Adidas seem's like it just wants an easy money grab. They also have zero appeal, as it's the same crap with their striped trademark. Where is the innovation, support, etc..


----------

